# Fog light opinion...



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Well heres the situation... i bought some stock B14 fogs, but when i recieved them the brackets on them are not in perfect condition, the lights are in awesome condition though, and it didnt bring the wiring... anywho i have decided to spare myself the frustration of repairing the bracket and finding the wire harness at a dealership...

ok, now i want to add some aftermarket fogs and i want them to match my halo projector headlights... i found these http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/s-10101/p-5168/c-10101 ... so my question is, are these anygood? and will they fit nicely in the bumber where the stock's are suppost to be..

PS. If anyone would like to buy the stock B14 fog lights(if you think u can repair the bracket) i will sell them $30 shipped for both or $15 each...the lights themselves are in good condition...


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

I know Nissusan was looking for some, I lost one.
Those will fit fine, you might want to be careful about tickets if they are actually more blue colored. Before I got my new bumper, I replaced my stock fogs w/ cheapie walmart ones then put mesh in front of them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i got the walmart ones too with a rmote wire harness and i love them even with the stock bulbs they are very bright but about the cops you really shouldnt have them on when on roads with other people they are like high beams and the halos thats cool but it may be alittle to much halo? i think those lights that have the leds in them are kinda cool they glow and stuff :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i got walmart ones too.. they say they are halogen H.I.D look alike off-road aux. lights.. 
they fit perfectly inside the GTR bumper. if you look at them it looks like they are emitting yellow light but at night it looks bluish, and they are actually brighter than my headlights lol


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> Well heres the situation... i bought some stock B14 fogs, but when i recieved them the brackets on them are not in perfect condition, the lights are in awesome condition though, and it didnt bring the wiring... anywho i have decided to spare myself the frustration of repairing the bracket and finding the wire harness at a dealership...
> 
> ok, now i want to add some aftermarket fogs and i want them to match my halo projector headlights... i found these http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/ProductDisplay/s-10101/p-5168/c-10101 ... so my question is, are these anygood? and will they fit nicely in the bumber where the stock's are suppost to be..
> 
> PS. If anyone would like to buy the stock B14 fog lights(if you think u can repair the bracket) i will sell them $30 shipped for both or $15 each...the lights themselves are in good condition...


Alright... i decided to keep the fog lights.. i found the wiring for them already in my car.. and i am in the process of repairing the brackets.. by the way does anyone know a good cement/adhesive to rebuild plastic pieces that have been broken(the piece that one of the screws goes in to hold it in place on the bracket is broken)...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jb weld sould work.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> jb weld sould work.


cool.. i shall look for it in home depot this weekend.. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wal-mart has it i think, wal-mart is usualy a lot cheaper than home depot


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> wal-mart has it i think, wal-mart is usualy a lot cheaper than home depot


o yea..i forgot that walmart has anything and everything..what would we do without walmart? lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

shop at Target .. lol


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol
thank god K-Mart went out of business, Kmart was garbage


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> jb weld sould work.


if this dosent work try out some epoxy or iv heard that this "gorilla glue" is like cement


LIUSPEED said:


> shop at Target .. lol


ah but target dosent have spray paint.buha! got ya!


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol
> thank god K-Mart went out of business, Kmart was garbage


No Way! Kmart rocks.. i have good memories from Kmart..i used to goto the electronics section and turn on all the stereo's to diff. stations and run away, then watch a frustrated Kmart employee turning them all off.. and i buy all my freshwater fishing lures from there... Good Times! :cheers: 

PS. There are still Kmart's around.. i have a Big-K 5 minutes away from my house.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol
> thank god K-Mart went out of business, Kmart was garbage


hmm, I'm 80% sure we still have our Kmart...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha, not here where i live , they closed all of em down and replaced them by walmarts or targets, K-mart was garbage around here.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> haha, not here where i live , they closed all of em down and replaced them by walmarts or targets, K-mart was garbage around here.



I <3 Kmart


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

<3 ?


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> <3 ?


I <3 Kmart = I (Heart) Kmart.... you see it now???? :fluffy:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah lol, i figured it was something like that but i didn't look at it from the side i was looking straight at it. LOL


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I think the cheaper driving lights are pretty good quality usualy. You can change the bulbs out to piaas if you so choose.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

well i finally finished repairing the fog light brackets.. i used some stuff called "GOOP" that i found around the house... its like a ruber glue.. pretty strong stuff, and its waterproof and stuff...and the fogs already have PIAA bulbs ... so w/e i am going to install the this weekend.. hopefully i can figure out the wiring on my own... we shall see... :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

wiring is mad easy with foglights , you shoudn't have any problems with that.
Speaking of wiring, today one of the fogligts stopped working. Probobly a short since the bulb looks ok.


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

oh well the damn foglights i attmepted to repair are retarded and i got fed up, so i bought some new ones on ebay... lemme know wut u think...
New Foglights


----------

